# Internationale Engadiner Sommer-Klavierakademie Samedan, Schweiz



## MusicalDiscovery (Apr 10, 2011)

Die Sommer-Klavierakademie 2011 in Samedan findet vom 24. July bis 7. August statt.

Ein einzigartiges, intensives zweiwöchiges Kultur- und Bildungsprogramm für junge Pianisten

Privatunterricht erteilt durch namhafte Künstler
Workshops und Vorlesungen von führenden Experten der Klavier-Fachwelt
Wochenende-Dirigentenkurs mit Thomas Sanderling 
Konzertauftritte in Italien, Deutschland, Österreich und in der Schweiz
gemeinsames Musizieren und Lernen in der Atmosphäre von Musik und Kreativität
verschiedene Sport-Aktivitäten
Unterkunft mir Vollpension in der Academia Engiadina Samedan
Ausserordentliche Lage auf 1720 Meter über Meer - inmitten der Engadiner Bergwelt


----------

